# 2006 Camaro Bash - Reports



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

September 16, 2006

Good evening folks, 

James TJET here with our first special report on the upcoming Camaro Bash at GreenRun Speedway here at Virginia Beach, VA. 

The Bow Tie folks have been howling at GreenRun Speedway crying no fair ever since the second annual Mustang Madness race was held earlier this year. Well the track managemnet decided this segment of the racing comunity needed their own race and here we are. 

The Camaro Bash has been made possible by our fine sponsors. 

BRP fine racing resin bodies and more 
http://www.bat-jet.com/ 

C & R Racing most excellent silk screen water slide decals 
(Web Site Coming Soon) http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/C&r-RACING.jpg 

Dash MotorSports makers of mighty fine injection molded TJET bodies and a leader in our Hobby 
http://www.dash-motorsports.com/ 

JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO SlotCar Parts 
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM 

MEV - New Style TJETS Done Right - Check out their new Vincent Wheels 
http://www.tjets.com/ 

Rocket Science the Firestone of TJET Tires 
http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm 

Slot Car Johnies a new HOTV Sponsor but a trusted nam in HO 
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ 

SlotPro Fine HO Graphics and much much more 
http://www.slotprospeedway.com/ 

Our photogorapher Aurora Cannon was able to snap some pictures of the first two team ariving First to arrive at the track today was Coyote Racing from Dublin Texas. Aurora snapped this shot this afternoon 










Lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield and see what he has to say about this Texas team. 

Howdy James and all you TJET race fans. Bubba and the gang got here last month and have been raising He . . . Hmmmm I mean seeing the sights however they for some resaon they went throgh their available funds mighty quick but the good folks over at GreenRun Speedway gave them some work to tide them over until the race is over. They put down some new FISA markings from the fine folks at SlotPro and they painted all the Raceways billboard fencing and will be putting up some new sponsor sheets next week. They brought a nice pair of Camaros with them. First a very nice replica of another Texans Camaro a Jim Hall Chaparral Number 2 and a Coyote Racing RRR Fairgrounds Camaro that has been very nicely done. I saw both on the track when they were testing the timing system and they look good. 

Back to you James. 

Thanks Smokey. Next to arrive today out of Charlotte NC was Doyle Racing. This Team always looks good and today was no exception. 










Smokey whats the soop on Doyle this year. James Doyle Racing has a new Chassis builder for this race Christopher Rolph. I haven't found out yet if the sheetmetasl work was done inhouse or if they sourced it out. That said its is some fine looking machines. on the hauler was a fine looking Mo Carter replica and on the Trailer was a replica the Roger Penske would have been hard pressed to say it didn't come out of his shop. Both looked good during the timing system check. However the Mo Carter is one sweet silent ride and as smooth as silk out there it should be in the hunt if these old eyes and ears aren't failing me. 

Folks thats it from the infield I owe Bubba a dinner so we will be getin on out of hear. 

Thatnks Smoke and thanks to our new photogorapher Aurora Cannon for some fine shots. 

That it for tonight god bless and have a great weekend


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

September 18, 2006

Good evening folks, 

James TJET here with our second special report on the upcoming Camaro Bash at GreenRun Speedway here at Virginia Beach, VA. It has been busy at GreenRun Speedway today We had a bunch of Sponsors and Drivers Arrive But before we get started we need to thank our great sponsors. 

BRP fine racing resin bodies and more http://www.bat-jet.com/ 
C & R Racing most excellent silk screen water slide decals (Web Site Coming Soon) http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/C&r-RACING.jpg 
Dash MotorSports makers of mighty fine injection molded TJET bodies and a leader in our Hobby http://www.dash-motorsports.com/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO SlotCar Parts http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM 
MEV - New Style TJETS Done Right - Check out their new Vincent Wheels http://www.tjets.com/ 
Rocket Science the Firestone of TJET Tires http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm 
Slot Car Johnies a new HOTV Sponsor but a trusted nam in HO http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ 
SlotPro Fine HO Graphics and much much more http://www.slotprospeedway.com/ 

Our photogorapher Aurora Cannon was very busy today snapping photos of sponsors as well as the teams arriving First on the track today was Weird 

Jack arriving with atruckload of tires 










Then a new sponsor for HOTV C & R Racing showed up woth their decal truck. They brought their number sheets, Ferrrai 250 LM, some cool looking Jagismiester decals and some Lolas too. You modelers are going to love their decals 










BRP showed up this afternoon and of course Tom arrived in style. 










Tom announced that he had been in contact with Jack and he gace permission for Tom to manufacture a discontinued body. BRP use to produce a great wide bodies Camaro that you had your choice of two front body posts. Now this made a mighty fine looking Fray/VHORS car till they outlawed it for being too wide  Here is an example of what you could do with it 








http://mypeoplepc.com/members/rcorrie/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/brp camaro.jpg 

Next on the scene was JAG Hobbies arriving with a trailer fill of goodies. 










continued on next post


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Camaro Bash Arrivals 18 September continued*

Then the spectators went wild when a brand new Lead Sled from Dash-MotorSports arrived along with two car haulers loaded with Lead Sleds. 










Things settled down for awhile then the first team arrived. Fair Racing out of Il. arrived with a two car team looking very good indeed. 










Right behind Fair Racing came Garnett Racing from WV which the drove down the old fashion way. A pair of ver nice looking black Camaro's 










Then all the way from Arizona arrived a tired Mongrel racing arriving with some super looking cars and haulers 



















The Number 99 has some mighty fine sheetmetal work on her and you got to love the hauler and trailer no Hotel bills for Mr Rose this week  A definate Hauler Concourse contender. 


Next to arrive was Land HO out of CT with a great looking hauler and a fantastic trailer. You will love this trailer when I get some close ups of it another contender for the hauler concourse. 










And last to arrive this evemning was Aslyum racing from CT also with a pair od 71 Camaro's. Another fine replica of a Jim Hall Chaparral Camaro and a very fine Saturday Night special complet with fender damage and rust .










Smokey had the day off hung over from last night out with his Texas buddies Bubba and the Doyle Crew. These teams should hit the track tomorrow for some practice and Smokey will be there to bring you his insight to how the teams look. 

Thats it for tonight 
God Bless


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Great Reports and quite entertaining too!

Keep them coming!

I love all the pics especially!!!!!

Great job!

Wayne :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

What fun!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sept 19, 2006

Good evening everyone,

A short broadcast tonight. Auroa only had one team to photograph. Dark 
Horse Racing out of Howell NJ arrived. Their normal hauler broke down 
and they g\had to rent one. The arrived with what we learned is the 
Killer Bee Camaro riding point but looks like it will be entering also. 
On the truck bed is a very nice Ton Cammararata 68 Black Beauty.









http://www.vabeachho.com/06-CamaroBash/Arrivals/JerryDolan.jpg

Lets go to Smokey for a quick rundown of todays infield activities.. 
Folks all the teams got out for a little practice. Several of the teams 
will need a trip to Weird Jacks Truck as they showed up with skinny 
skinny tires and can use a little extra rubber on the road. All passed 
the body template check however 2 have the wheels out past the 1.020 
axle template. One can be moved in by the ground crew however the 
other is too wide due to Vincents wheels and will need the axles 
shortened or shorter Nurora Axles it may have to run in the Consolation 
race. We will have to check with the owner and see what he would like 
to do. One thing for sure the stock Vincent tires have no traction at 
all compared to the silicone tires Corrie motors was testing some 
chassis today and have 4 they are working with. The Greg Williams works 
car was out testing and looks mighty strong.

Back to you James.

Folks that it for tonight may God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sept 20, 2006

Gooooood Evening TJET race fans,

James T. Jet here with Aurora Cannon and Smokey Hughes bringing you 
complete coverage of the 2006 Camaro Bash her at GreenRun Speedway in 
sunny Virginia Beach, VA. It has been a beautiful day today. There are 
still quite a few teams on the road and a bulletin has been put out to 
look out for Canary racing as they are over due even if they took the 
scenic route. We pray they aren't lost on the USPS Freeway to you know 
where. (Twilight Zone Music) No teams arrived today but two teams 
practiced and decide they were ready to qualify.

Lets go to Smokey for the low down on Team Coyote.

Thanks James and welcome TJET fans from everywhere. As you know from 
past races the Coyote Team members are drinkin buddies of mine and finer 
bunch of racers you won't find anywhere. On the way down there hauler 
driver somewhere in GA fell in love and disappeared and they had to 
drive their cars down to the beach. They ran out of money because of 
their early arrival (too much partying) and have been doing odd jobs 
around GreenRun to feed and house themselves. They also have had some 
extra practice time and it showed when they hit the track today.

First out was the No 2 car replica of Jim Hall's Chaparral. It was 
smokin and turned in a very nice 3.174. This car is smooth and strong 
the only weak spot is the rear tires can get squirrelly after a few 
laps. A set of Pen Valley or Heisters might improve it a bit but since 
the ones on the car now are very true they will be leaving them alone.

Next out was the Team Coyote No 8 it pulled a respectable 3.202. This 
car is a little tighter and has some very nice and true rear tires but 
the slip just a tad more than you want on GreenRun. Again these are a 
nice custom trued set and the crew will be leaving them alone.

Smokey Honey this is Aurora you haven't seen this but I got a nice shot 
of the Number 8 car headed for the finish line during time trials and 
here is a look.










[Smokey] Well I'll be darned that there is Billy Bob sneaking in the 
background. I'll have to mosey on over and see how he is doing before 
Bubba get out of the No 8 and wails the tarr out of him. I sure hope 
that honey was worth it 

James next out on the track was Team Doyle’s Roger Penske Sunoco Camaro 
replica. This is a beautiful car running on top of a Rolph Engineering 
chassis. It looks a little tight on the track but is very smooth and you 
can tell there is plenty of horsepower left over. It turned in a nice 3.216

After the Sunoco came the MO Carter replica and she is a beauty also on 
a Rolph Engineering chassis. Very smooth but the driver had problems on 
the second practice lap when it hit some oil left on the track by Billy 
Bob's truck and he spun out and ended up in the new sand trap on turn 7. 
Aurora did you catch it on film. I sure did hone take a look.










Thanks Aurora. That’s a might fine picture. Well Bill got his act 
together finished his practice time and went for it and turned in a very 
nice 3.189

Back to you James

Thanks Smokey and Aurora

Folks we announcing a new Driver Sponsor. Mongrel racing that came all 
the way from Arizona brought some race prizes to share some nice custom 
wheels and a very nice large Model Motoring Decal. Thanks Rob Rose

Now we need to thank the rest of our sponsors

The Camaro Bash has been made possible by our fine sponsors.

BRP fine racing resin bodies and more
http://www.bat-jet.com/

C & R Racing Makers of most excellent waterslide decals
http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/

Dash MotorSports makers of mighty fine injection molded TJET bodies and
a leader in our Hobby
http://www.dash-motorsports.com/

JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO SlotCar Parts
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM

MEV - New Style TJETS Done Right - Check out their new Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/

Mongrel Racing Arizona makers of custom wheels and bodies
(No web site that I know of at this time)

Rocket Science the Firestone of TJET Tires
http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm

Slot Car Johnnies a new HOTV Sponsor but a trusted name in HO
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/

SlotPro Fine HO Graphics and much much more
http://www.slotprospeedway.com/

Good Night and God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

September 21,2006

Good evening Race Fans. James T. jet here for HOTV bringing you complete coverage of the 2006 Camaro Bash at GreenRun Speedway in beauitiful sunny Virginia Beach, VA.

Folks we had a few teams arrive today and the HOTV photographer Aurora Cannon was there to record todays arrivals for you,

First to arrive from Jupiter FL was a new team to Green Run Pande Racing owned and operated by Jim Pande. Jim brought a nice replica of the 71 Camaro run by XXX on the TA circuit, He also brought a short track version of a 68 Hooters Camaro. Here is the photo Aurora got










Next to arrive from Arizona was Coffel Racing. They only brought one car this year but its a beauty and check out their new hauler









Next through the gates and shown pulling into the infield is SlotPro Speedways parts truck









Tiny Motors from Mi arrived next with a good looking pair of Camaros shwn in this great shot from Aurora










next to arrive from California is on of the top teams on the mail in cuircuit Team Voegelin hauling a gread looking Penskee Sunoco Camaro and a short track Boby Allison Coca Cola Camro. There will be a complete report on the body work that went into the No 6 car.










Rumor has it that the Coca Cola camaro will have some Pepsi Competion from the Greg Williams Works car.

Thats it for now it is time to thank our sponsors we will be back latter with a time trials report on the cars that hit the track this evening.

Now we need to thank the rest of our sponsors

The Camaro Bash has been made possible by our fine sponsors.

BRP fine racing resin bodies and more
http://www.bat-jet.com/

C & R Racing Makers of most excellent waterslide decals
http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/

Dash MotorSports makers of mighty fine injection molded TJET bodies and
a leader in our Hobby
http://www.dash-motorsports.com/

JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO SlotCar Parts
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM

MEV - New Style TJETS Done Right - Check out their new Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/

Mongrel Racing Arizona makers of custom wheels and bodies
(No web site that I know of at this time)

RMT Customs great resin bodies and home of the Car Model CDs

Rocket Science the Firestone of TJET Tires
http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm

Slot Car Johnnies a new HOTV Sponsor but a trusted name in HO
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/

SlotPro Fine HO Graphics and much much more
http://www.slotprospeedway.com/

Good Night and God Bless


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOO! I love bashing cameros!!!!!!!!! Sledge hammer or giant block of cement?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

September 22, 2006 

Good evening TJET fans from all around the world. This is James T. Jet for HOTV bringing you complete coverage of the 2006 Camaro Bash at GreenRun Speedway in Virginia Beach, VA. We had some arrivals today and some teams making their qualifying runs. 

First to arrive from Madison, AL was Rocket City Racing. Their fabrication shop has been busy. Take a look at the beautiful trailer and Jim Hall Chaparral Camaro replica the brought with them. There is a rumor of a second car that bit the dust on their test track. Also HOTV hopes to bring you a Special Report on their Trailer Fabrication Shop in the future








-

Next up from Valricao, FL is that sassy lady Shelby of Shelby Motors bring a 71 Camaro found in some back country garage. Shelby is a collector and scrounges the country side looking for cars that tickle her fancy










Following Shelby through the gates is King Racing with a pair of Camaros. King Racing out of Meyersdale PA has been racing the circuit since the beginning. Thy brought a pair of beauties with them.










Lets go to Smokey in the infield for our qualifying report Welcome TJET fans. On the track qualifying this evening were four teams. First out was Pande Racing out of Jupiter Fl and their Red 13 hit the track first. It turned a nice 3.314 the first time out. They pitted and changed rear tires from the stock RRR to the Black Hawk Bauers and could only get a 3.363. So back to pits and the original tires Smokey I have a shot of the Number 13 coming into turn 5










Next came their Hooter Short Track Camaro a personal favorite of ole Smokey. Look out they are in trouble! I got it Smokey take a look folks Oooh into the hay stack on turn 7. Ouch it sounds like a spun pinion they will have to hed behind the wall for now. Next up from Phoenix, AZ is Team Coffell. Sporting a good looking 67 Camaro. She looks good in every turn except turn one where she is a little loose and brings home a 3.347. Into the pits for some fresh rear rubber and back out and its a little better with a 3.294 Smoke hone I have them in turn 8










Now here come a Team that always does well here at GreenRun the Penskee of HO Team Voegelin. First out is the beautiful No 6 68 Z28 based on a 67 MM Camaro. We will be reporting on this car in much more detail later. But I can tell you it is much prettier than the pictures. Out of the pits and around she goes. The best time is 3.341. This car is a tad touch and was clocking in the 3.2s it just can't get in the grove in the 3 lap qualifying run. Smokey I got here on the main straight










Yes folks those are actual hood pins you see there  Next out came there 71 Coca Cola No 12. It is super smooth but very tight and controllers had to be swapped out for the qualifying run. It brought home a 3.294 but during practice after she was warmed up was turning consistent 3.1s Folks we need to thank our sponsors Now we need to thank the rest of our sponsors 

The Camaro Bash has been made possible by our fine sponsors. 

BRP fine racing resin bodies and more 
http://www.bat-jet.com/ 

C & R Racing Makers of most excellent waterslide decals http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/ 

Dash MotorSports makers of mighty fine injection molded TJET bodies and a leader in our Hobby 
http://www.dash-motorsports.com/ 

JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO SlotCar Parts http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM 

MEV - New Style TJETS Done Right - Check out their new Vincent Wheels http://www.tjets.com/ 

Mongrel Racing Arizona makers of custom wheels and bodies 
(No web site that I know of at this time) 

RMT Customs great resin bodies and home of the Car Model CDs 

Rocket Science the Firestone of TJET Tires http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm 

Slot Car Johnnies a new HOTV Sponsor but a trusted name in HO http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ 

SlotPro Fine HO Graphics and much much more http://www.slotprospeedway.com/ 

Good Night and God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

September 23, 2006 

Good afternoon TJET Race Fans. 

It is a beautiful day here at sunny Virginia Beach, Virginia. I'm James T. Jet and this is HOTV bringing you coverage of the 2006 Camaro Bash here at GreenRun Speedway. We had 3 teams arrive today but first lets take a minute to thank some of the best sponsors in the hobby 

The Camaro Bash has been made possible by our fine sponsors. 

BRP fine racing resin bodies and more 
http://www.bat-jet.com/ 

C & R Racing Makers of most excellent waterslide decals http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/ 

Dash MotorSports makers of mighty fine injection molded TJET bodies and a leader in our Hobby 
http://www.dash-motorsports.com/ 

JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO SlotCar Parts http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM 

MEV - New Style TJETS Done Right - Check out their new Vincent Wheels http://www.tjets.com/ 

Mongrel Racing Arizona makers of custom wheels and bodies 
(No web site that I know of at this time) 

RMT Customs great resin bodies and home of the Car Model CDs 

Rocket Science the Firestone of TJET Tires http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm 

Slot Car Johnnies a new HOTV Sponsor but a trusted name in HO http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ 

SlotPro Fine HO Graphics and much much more http://www.slotprospeedway.com/ 

Arriving at the same time is Inland Empires East and West Racing Teams. Inland Empire East is owned by Alan Van Doren out of Seymour, IN and the brought a beautiful pair of Camaros detailed up with SlotPros fine peel and stick decals. 









Right behind them through the gate is Inland Empire West team owned by Mickey Hurtado out of Ontario, CA. And CA stands for California not Canada  If you see the MH decals on a TJET you better watch out as it will be in the hunt as the have a fine engineering facility at Inland Empire Raceway.










We have to take a break but will be back with the final qualifying teams God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

September 23, 2006 

Good evening TJET Fans. This is HOTV's complete coverage of the 2006 Camaro Bash at GreenRun Speedway in Virginia Beach, VA. I'm James TJET and with me in the Pits is Smokey Hughes. For those of you who don’t remember Smokey Hughes he use to drive the No 76 Ford Fairlane for Tom Lowe a couple years back. Also with us is the famous Aurora Cannon roaming the track and taking photos. 

Lets go to Smokey and the qualifying action. Thanks James and welcome folks. I am mighty glad to be here. I am hoping Mr Lowe might get me another ride in one of his new AutoWorld powered JET but only time will tell. 

First out was Rocket City's beautiful replica of the Jim Hall Number 1 car form the TA circuit in the 70s. We did not get a spec sheet from the ground crew so we will have to bring you the car specs at a later broadcast. This car looks smooth and just about perfect for GreenRun it could use just a tad more bite in the corners but it will be up to the ground crew to see if they are going to change rear rubber. They brought home a 3.246 but during the short practice it was almost in the 2.1s 

Smokey Hone I have a shot for the folks










Next up is the gal from Florida Shelby. Looks like Shelby's crew chief made a trip to the SlotPro truck and pick up some numbers.. First time out the Shelby car could only turn a 3.926 but examination in the pits showed stock TJET tires and they were replaced with some black Hawks and back out they went after some practice they went on to qualify at a 3.255

Here is Aurora's shot in turn 8










Out came King Motors next with their pair of Black Beauties. The number 6 69 Z28 was first out running stock wheels and ThunderSlicks on the rear. They could only get down to 3.576. Back to pits and some PennValleys on the raer and the time came down to 3.459. For our audience note that this is a pure stock chassis motor brushes and all. Next out came their JL Camaro with stock wheels and ThunderSlicks on the rear. She could only turn a 3.529. Back in the pits and some Penn Valley tires and the time came down to 3.395 Smokey 

I have a sot of this car in the number 6 turn.










Thanks Aurora Next out came Inland Empire East's Number 5 Model Motoring Camaro. Very smooth and brought in a 3.236. Sorry but we have no particulars on the Inland Empire East or West Cars at this time. Next their No 3 JL Camaro hit the track and brought in a 3.247 another well prepped car. 

I have a shot for th folks in turn 7










Next out came Inland Empire West No 4 car another Model Motoring Camaro. This was the best handling of all the swb Camaros and brought home a 3.250. The sister car the Number 8 JL Camaro hit the track and was very smooth also it brought in a 3.217 and 

Aurora got them in turn 5










Next to hit the track is the Greg Williams Works car. This is a stock rimmed chassis built by Greg Williams of Arizona. It is carrying a Corrie Motors JL Pepsi Camaro Body and it is sweet. It hit the track and pulled in a 3.142. [Note this is a stock JL body no lowering or anything just new paint. It is show the list members what can be done by detailing up your own body and using a Greg Williams Chassis. Next Race I will have a Chritopher Rolph Chassis too and will add other chassis builders as they become known to me] 

Here is Aurora Shot in turn 4










Last out is the Corrie Motors 77 Camaro sporting a Corrie Motors Chassis with Fat Fender Wheels, JW tires on the front and Penn Valley Tires on the Rear. They tried hard to bring home the pole but fell short with a 3.092 

Smokey I got a shot in turn 8










Before we close this broadcast we need to thank our sponsors 

The Camaro Bash has been made possible by our fine sponsors.

BRP fine racing resin bodies and more http://www.bat-jet.com/ 

C & R Racing Makers of most excellent waterslide decals http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/ 

Dash MotorSports makers of mighty fine injection molded TJET bodies and a leader in our Hobby http://www.dash-motorsports.com/ 

JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO SlotCar Parts http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM 

MEV - New Style TJETS Done Right - Check out their new Vincent Wheels http://www.tjets.com/ 

Mongrel Racing Arizona makers of custom wheels and bodies (No web site that I know of at this time) 

RMT Customs great resin bodies and home of the Car Model CDs 

Rocket Science the Firestone of TJET Tires http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm 

Slot Car Johnnies a new HOTV Sponsor but a trusted name in HO http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ S

SlotPro Fine HO Graphics and much much more http://www.slotprospeedway.com/ 

Good evening and God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

September 24, 2006 

Good afternoon everyone. 

James TJET here for HOTV with the final qualifying results for the 2006 Camaro Bash The final attempts to qualify are over. Mongrel Racing, King racing and Dark Horse Racing went to the pits and requalkified today. Lets go to Smokey for the results. 

Hi TJET fans it has been a fun afternoon here at GreenRun Speedway. First I went over to check with Mongrel racing in the Pits. They had not tried anything since their first attempt. Both cars have beautiful custom aluminum wheels however there are no replacement tires in the pits. So we tried the old rub some oil in the tire trick and oiled the top plate and put just a tad of body rock in the chassis and back out both cars went well their 68 G machimne made the fiels and captured the 22rd position with a 3.354 King Racing and Dark Horse Racing had all their entries out of the field so both teams took the fastest qualifier they had and oiled the gearplate, and added some body rock and went out fot one last chance to qualify. King Racing got the 21st Spot with a 3.345 and Dark Horse Racing got the 23rd spot with a 3.361 Here is a look at the final Qualifying standings Note the Corrie Motors and Greg Williams Works car do not count towards the standings

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-CamaroBash/TimeTrials/Tim%20Trial.htm


Also note if Canary racing shows up monday each team will have 1 car given a provesional start positon 

Good night and God Bless


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Good evening folks, 

James TJET here for HOTV bringing you the 2006 Camaro Bash here at GreenRun Speedway in Virginia Beach, VA The cars are lined up and reday to start so lets go to Smokey Hughes in the infield. 

A great big howdy all you TJET race fans. Well the action is about to start so lets see what Ms Cannon has fro us. Aurora are you there? 

Yes Smokey I here and have a couple of shots for the folks I'm up in the HOTV hot air ballon above the the track. Here is my first shot of the cars ready to go










And here is the second shot I got just before they got the green flag.










Back to you Smokey 

Folks they are off and looks like the Lands Ho and Corrie Motors car are neck and neck for the first lap. Shoot you could not put a piece of paper between those two cars Asylum racing is gaining on both cars. 

Everyone else is bunched up back in the back rarin to cut lose. 

Lap two and there is pack of cars working together working their way up and they are all in the grove . Look out the Greg Williams Works Pepsi Special just put a move on leders you would not believe and it and the pack following him Doyle Racing and Inland Emoire East and west are right behind him. 

Lap 3 and its the Greg Williams Works Pepsi Special, Doyle Racing Inland Empire East and Inland Empire west and lookout gaining ground on the laed pack is Rocke City racing that just blew by Land Ho and Corrie Racing 

Lap 4 and it is a 4 way battle for first the Greg Williams Pepsi Special, Doyle Racing and the Inland Empire Boys and still gaining ground is the Rocket City Entry. Folks you won'r believe the moves that madman driving the Mongrel Racing Camaro has been making he has moved up from 23rd to 6th place what a run they have had 8th place througfh 13th is all bunched up anbd it will be anyones guess to whats goinf to happen there. 

The lead pack is going into turn 7 and Doyle Racing is making a move for the lead. Aurora please tell me you got a shot. OI sure do Smokey, take a peek at this.










And I got another quick shot at 7th - 13th here










Folks there is lots more racing action so we will go to break with an overhead shot from Ms Cannon










Thanks Smokey. Folks here is a look at the online leaderboard

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-CamaroBash/Race/Round1.htm


TJET Fans we need to thank our sponsors. The Thunder Oil Truck finally made it just at starting time today we didn't get a shot of it by all the Teams and Fans were glad they made it safely. 

The Camaro Bash has been made possible by our fine sponsors. 

BRP fine racing resin bodies and more http://www.bat-jet.com/ 
C & R Racing Makers of most excellent waterslide decals http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/ 
Dash MotorSports makers of mighty fine injection molded TJET bodies and a leader in our Hobby http://www.dash-motorsports.com/ 
JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO SlotCar Parts http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM 
MEV - New Style TJETS Done Right - Check out their new Vincent Wheels http://www.tjets.com/ 
Mongrel Racing Arizona makers of custom wheels and bodies (No web site that I know of at this time) 
RMT Customs great resin bodies and home of the Car Model CDs 
Rocket Science the Firestone of TJET Tires http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm 
Slot Car Johnnies a new HOTV Sponsor but a trusted name in HO http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ 
SlotPro Fine HO Graphics and much much more http://www.slotprospeedway.com/ T
hunder Oil - The STP of TJET racing http://home.rochester.rr.com/thunderboyz/ 

Folks we will be right back with more action in a moment


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TJET Race Fans we are back James T. Jet here lets go staright to Smokey 
for the action 


Ladies and gentlemen this is a race coming out of turn 9 Enland Empire 
East is makeing a move look out he bumped his team mate and took out 
Doyle Racing The Greg Williams Pepsi Special and Rocket city have moved into 2nd and third. 

Lap 6 

By the time Doyle Racing recovered they had dropped back to 10th but 
don't count them out that Chevy is strong. 

Inland Empire East just crossed the line for 9 and is almost to turn 1 










In a surprise move Rocket City nudged the Greg Williams Works car and 
pulled out ahead into 2nd. 


















Corrie Motors is making a strong move on Inand Empire West and is 
right on his bumper. But wait folks there is more Coyote Racing and 
Aslumn Racing and Tiny Motors and Land HO are all fighting for 6th place 
but if anyone makes a mistake they will drop back to 12th 










Watch Coffel Racing he is on Doyle Racings tail 

Smokey I have a nice airborne shot for the folks 










Folks lets go to the leader board to see how they stand 

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-CamaroBash/Race/Round2.htm 

Folks we need to trake a break but will be back with more racing 

[Side Note: The first cars out for each heat are at a slight 
disadvanatage when the cars are this close together especially in heat 1 
and 2 as they are the two hardest lanes to drive and as each car is run 
they normally get better. I was surprised where Inland Empire East 
ended up as I almost lost it in turn two and it bounced off the 
retaining wall and slid way out in turn 8 and 9]


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

*Round 3*

We are back TJET fans with more Camaro bash racing. Lets go straight to Smokey for the action.


Thanks James Folks we are headed tp Lap 9 and Rocket City and the Pepsi Special are gaining ground fast on the leader 
in fact the whole pack is closing up.

Lap 10 Rocket City and the Pepsi Special just made a move on our leader Inland Empire East and goy around him in turn 6.

Lap 11 and here comes Inland Empire West putting the pressure on it looks like the Pepsi Special and Inland Empire are 
going to make a move look out the They are all tangled up and the whole lead group 1 - 4th are out of control

Lap 12 Corrie Motors has moved into the lead with Coyote racing right on his tail. Land HO Asylum and Doyle Racing are 
gaining on our new leaders too.

Lap 13 and watch out a little bump form Coyote to Corrie Motors has moved himn ahead but Corrie Motors didn't lose it but 
Land Ho Asylum and Doyle gained some more.

Aurora give us an update.

Folks here is a shot of Coyote racing Passing Corrie Motors with Land HO coming on strong in the back stretch











Here is a look at 4th - 10th coming out of turn 4 headed to turn 5 and the back stretch with Asylum Racing followed by Doyle Racing,
Tiny Motors, Pepsi Special, Island Empire West, Rocket City and Island Empire East










At before we go to James here is an aerial view of the action










Thanks Aurora. TJET Fans here is the leader board as they stand now.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-CamaroBash/Race/Round3.htm


We need to go to break now but we will be right back


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TJET Fans we are back but before we get to the final action we neeed to take a moment to thank the great sponsors of our Hobby with out them it would no where be as much FUN 

The Camaro Bash has been made possible by our fine sponsors.e

BRP fine racing resin bodies and more
http://www.bat-jet.com/ <http://www.bat-jet.com/>

C & R Racing Makers of most excellent waterslide decals
http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/ <http://www.vabeachho.com/CandR/>

Dash MotorSports makers of mighty fine injection molded TJET bodies and a leader in our Hobby
http://www.dash-motorsports.com/ <http://www.dash-motorsports.com/>

DRAGjet - Chritsian Rolph TJET Racing Chassis and great resin Bodies soon to be the Leader in O Scale Pancake Cars and Chassis.

JAG Hobbies the JC Whitney of HO SlotCar Parts
http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM <http://www.JAGHOBBIES.COM>

MEV - New Style TJETS Done Right - Check out their new Vincent Wheels
http://www.tjets.com/ <http://www.tjets.com/>

Mickey Hurtado - Competive Racing TJET Chassis and tuning

Mongrel Racing Arizona makers of custom wheels and bodies
(No web site that I know of at this time)

RMT Customs great resin bodies and home of the Car Model CDs

Rocket Science the Firestone of TJET Tires
http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm <http://altair-four.com/rsl/bh.htm>

Slot Car Johnnies a new HOTV Sponsor but a trusted name in HO
http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/ <http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/>

SlotPro Fine HO Graphics and much much more
http://www.slotprospeedway.com/ <http://www.slotprospeedway.com/>

Thunder Oil - The STP of TJET racing
http://home.rochester.rr.com/thunderboyz/ <http://home.rochester.rr.com/thunderboyz/>


No lets go to Smokey

A great big welcome back TJET Race Fans. Let me say Woooooo Dogy this is the closest race I have seen at GreenRun Speedway the chassis building is getting much better.

Lap 14 and 15 saw Coyote Racing Corrie Racing and Land HO battling it out for the lead

Lap 16 Rocket City is losing ground to Fair Racing and Island Empire Easts no 3. And the Coca Cola Car is finally in the groove and gaining ground

[Note The reason Rocket City Dropped was the 65 Ohm Contoller I was using for the tight cars bit the dust and I had to go to my Parma 90 and could not turn as fast]

Lap 17 the Greg Williams Works Pepsi Special is making a move on Doyle and Tiny Motors he took advantage of the battle those two are putting up. Coyote Racing , Corrie Motors and Land HO and Asylum Racing are all going at it and its amybodies race as the time ticks down

Lap 18 the time is just about up Corrie Motors finally broke away with Land HO right on his tail. Its going to be Corrie Motors Land HO giving it all he has lost it in turn 2 but its enough to put him infront of Asylum Racing. But whats this the Greg Williams Works Pepsi Special Camaro is dead even with Asylum. Ms Cannon I sure hope you got that.

I sure did Smokey take a look










Thanks Aurora did you get any more shots

Here are some more for our audiance

























http://www.vabeachho.com/06-CamaroBash/Race/R4-8th-9th.jpg

And from our Hot Air Ballon here are two shots that cover the entire race track

[img]http://www.vabeachho.com/06-CamaroBash/Race/Round4-ArialView-Left.jpg









Thanks Aurora some great Shots. Folks this was on wail of a race I know Corrie Motors is happy with their performance after their poor showing in the Mustang Madness Race. There are a lot of mighty fine cars out there and anyone of the top 10 could have won this race

Take a look at our online Leader Boa[rd.

http://www.vabeachho.com/06-CamaroBash/Race/Round4.htm

Hey TJET Fans like the TV Commercial: But Wait there is more! We will be right back with the Consolation race


----------

